# I need help with a unique name



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi everyone, I need a little help. My puppy's call name is Diesel; however, I need help figuring out a unique name for AKC. The guy I bought him from said I can use his kennel name if I want, I dont have to. The name of his kennel is Cajun Belle Kennels the Dams name is Cajun Belle Sassy Roux and the sires name is Acadiana's Ace Smiley Riley. Any suggestions??


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tell us why you chose Diesel as his call name?
Diesel fuel??
Diesel engine?
Vin Diesel?


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Diesel powered Cajun....that's all I got.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Peddle to the metal
Turbo Diesel
Got a Hemi
Motion Lotion (trucker slang for diesel)
Diesel Nation
Callin' Baton Rouge


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Tell us why you chose Diesel as his call name?
> Diesel fuel??
> Diesel engine?
> Vin Diesel?


 
My husband is a diesel mechanic, and he loves his diesel truck. So him and the kids decided if we got a male pup his name would be diesel


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

*Love it*



dannyra said:


> Diesel powered Cajun....that's all I got.


 
Thank you all so very much......I love it.....Diesel Powered Cajun. After all I am from down da bayou......south Louisiana


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

How about "SassyAce's Diesel of Cajun Belle" or "SassyAce's Cajun Diesel" If you say the first part kinda fast is sounds kinda ???


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Sounds great...that way I would include a portion of the parents name  Thanks!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Diesel's Mom said:


> My husband is a diesel mechanic, and he loves his diesel truck. So him and the kids decided if we got a male pup his name would be diesel


What kind of truck does your husband have? Does he have a "dream" truck?


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> What kind of truck does your husband have? Does he have a "dream" truck?


 
No, I'm sure it's not his dream truck. However, he prefers diesel rather than gas....I dont know why....it is so much more expensive. Anyways, he has a dodge...LOL.....he has issues with his truck, but his truck is what bring in the money getting him from job to job he's always on the go. I'm a stay at home mom. I love the quality time with my kids and my puppy


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are a couple

Cajun Belle's Turbo Charged Engine
Cajun Belle's Turbo Charged Cummins (Cummins makes Dodge's diesel engine)
Cajun Belle's Powered By Cummins
Cajun Belle's Ram Tuff
And a take off on both the engine and actor Vin Diesel
Cajun Belle's Fast and Furious


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, y'all are so creative...Thanks a bunch.....now its just to decide


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My 11 year old always says Brady is liquid. She says that because he can always squeeze himself between anything or anybody while we are on the couch.

How about Cajun's Liquid Gold


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, you have a lot of good creative choices here! Good luck


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Cajun Belle's Bayou Diesel *

(a play on the alternative fuel, Bio Diesel)

I also liked
*Cajun Belle's Motion Lotion* 
I'd never heard that trucker slang before.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

*Cajun Belle's Diesel Hot Sauce*

Dont know why but I just like it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

avincent52 said:


> *Cajun Belle's Bayou Diesel *
> 
> (a play on the alternative fuel, Bio Diesel)
> 
> ...


OK... I'm from Los Angeles... "Motion Lotion" sounds like something you'd find in a sex shop! :uhoh:


----------

